

BICEP2 all over again? Researchers place Higgs boson discovery in doubt - hachiya
http://phys.org/news/2014-11-bicep2-higgs-boson-discovery.html

======
orionblastar
Well they need to come up with a better theory and better method of finding
it. The current one seems to be broken, and finds Higgs imposters as a false
positive.

